# Steam for Linux to be released i.e. native games, not just the client :)



## caesius (May 14, 2010)

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_steam_announcement&num=1

That seems cool. Am I not mistaken that this should be easy enough to port to FreeBSD?

Exciting stuff


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2010)

Pick the right forum, please.


----------



## aragon (May 14, 2010)

caesius said:
			
		

> Am I not mistaken that this should be easy enough to port to FreeBSD?


Unless they release source code, it can't really be ported to FreeBSD.  It might work under linux emulation though...


----------



## caesius (May 14, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Unless they release source code, it can't really be ported to FreeBSD.  It might work under linux emulation though...



That's kinda what I meant, in so far as Flash is a linux binary, but you can install it via ports. I.e., it's kinda integrated.

Sorry mod, seemed big enough news to go in general..


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2010)

'General' is primarily about the FreeBSD _base system_, never about 3rd party apps, let alone GUIs and games.


----------



## expl (May 14, 2010)

I really doubt that linux version of steam and especially native games (linux) will work smooth via linux emulation. You have more chances with windows version over wine. Unless someone bothers hacking linux emulation for a while because its far from being perfect.


----------



## caesius (May 15, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> I really doubt that linux version of steam and especially native games (linux) will work smooth via linux emulation. You have more chances with windows version over wine. Unless someone bothers hacking linux emulation for a while because its far from being perfect.



Why? Surely it's easier to run a linux binary under emulation than a win32 one?


----------



## expl (May 15, 2010)

No, its not true anymore. WINE softlayer got much more advanced than the current linux soft layer. Its hard to find win32 apps thats would not run via wine (even though you need to do some patching or hacking once in the while).


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam for Linux to be released i.e. native games, not ju*

The only problem is Wine doesn't exist under amd64.


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam for Linux to be released i.e. native games, not ju*



			
				ericturgeon said:
			
		

> The only problem is Wine doesn't exist under amd64.


`pkg info | grep i386-wine && uname -m`

```
i386-wine-1.6.2_1,1            32bit Microsoft Windows compatibility environment for 64bit FreeBSD
amd64
```


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam for Linux to be released i.e. native games, not ju*

Oh, finally we have wine under 64-bits, that is about time.


----------

